# illinois - 1998 GMC Kodiac undel CDL with SnowEx 9800X



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

1998 GMC 6500 Kodiac with huge Boss v plow10" power V and Snow Snow Ex Super MaxxII 9800X. Brand new sloeniod on plow. Salter is on a custom steel sled mount that allows easy on off with a set of forks. Dump bed truck with removable side plates. Runs great, Newer brakes, exhaust manifold, starter, brand new batteries, no leaks, solid truck. 111,800 miles. Will not part out into separate pieces. Call or text only 312-882-6199. The truck has rust and is not all pretty but want it gone. Not using it. I am super busy with a new kid and all so please don't waste time with back and forth.
$14,500.00


----------



## Saltjockey (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi, I'm looking for something like this for the salt capacity for some bigger lots we picked up this season. Can you tell me if everything is in working order? Lights? Plow? Spreader? Also, how much life is in the tires? Much rust on the truck? Thank you!


----------



## Saltjockey (Dec 8, 2018)

Also, are you available next week to take a look at it?


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Saltjockey said:


> Hi, I'm looking for something like this for the salt capacity for some bigger lots we picked up this season. Can you tell me if everything is in working order? Lights? Plow? Spreader? Also, how much life is in the tires? Much rust on the truck? Thank you!


We are running new wires for the lights, salter works(just replaced spinner bearing), truck is rusty underside but runs just fine.


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Saltjockey said:


> Also, are you available next week to take a look at it?


yes. Call or text me 312-882-6199


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Still for sale. Open to offers to get it off our lot


----------

